# Talking Dog for Sale



## RJS (Sep 16, 2008)

A guy is driving around Tennessee and he sees a sign  in front of a house:
"Talking Dog For Sale." He rings the bell and the  owner tells him the dog is  in the backyard. The guy goes into the backyard and  sees a Labrador  retriever sitting there.
"You talk?" he asks.
"Yep," the Lab replies.
"So, what's your story?"
The Lab looks up and says, "Well, I discovered that  I could talk when I was  pretty young. I wanted to help the government, so I  told the CIA about my  gift, and in no time at all they had me jetting from  country to country,  sitting in rooms with spies and world leaders,  because no one figured a dog  would be eavesdropping. I was one of their most valuable spies for eight  years running."
"But the jetting around really tired me out, and I  knew I wasn't getting any  younger so I decided to settle down. I signed up for  a job at the airport to  do some undercover security wandering near suspicious characters and  listening in. I uncovered some incredible dealings  and was awarded a batch  of medals."
"I got married, had a mess of puppies, and now I'm  just retired."
The guy is amazed. He goes back in and asks the  owner what he wants for the  dog.
"Ten dollars," the guy says.
"Ten dollars? This dog is amazing. Why on earth are  you selling him so cheap?"
"Because he's a liar. He never did any of that bull."


----------

